# Kayak Safety Risk?



## Breezefish (Dec 3, 2007)

How safe is it for kayakers to be in the open waters? I am scared to death that I will run one over in the bay,sound or gulf. During certain conditions with glare and chop kayaks disappear from field of vision. This morning near Portifino I was tracking two larger boats then what seemed out of no where there was a yak. 

Are these guys putting all of us at risk for an fatal accident or am I over reacting?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Breezefish said:


> How safe is it for kayakers to be in the open waters? I am scared to death that I will run one over in the bay,sound or gulf. During certain conditions with glare and chop kayaks disappear from field of vision. This morning near Portifino I was tracking two larger boats then what seemed out of no where there was a yak.
> 
> Are these guys putting all of us at risk for an fatal accident or am I over reacting?


Are you scared to death of driving when motorcycles are on the road?

If you are in an area where kayakers can be, keep an eye out. Look twice for yakkers!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

You better run and find your padded helmet and the rest of your gear Quick, Before they get back and read this.... If you don't know what I mean, just wait.............................lol


Also,You should suggest they wear bright clothing and Fly High visibility Flags on their yaks......................... and Hang On from there............................lol


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

If you are operating a vessel you should be aware of your surroundings. No one runs over a log and blames the log for trashing their lower unit. You should've been on the look out for debris in the water. How often do you see a log in Pensacola Bay? Rarely, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be on the look out for hazards. 

The same applies to being aware of anyone else using the water, be they swimmers, wade fishers or vessels, kayakers included. 

If someone's boat sinks and they are left floating in the middle of the bay and you run them over, your argument to the coast guard that they should have been more visible won't really go over that well.

"Expect the unexpected" is a good mantra to follow while on the water.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I need some popcorn for this soon to be 10 pager!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I would have definitely killed one at 4 in the morning heading out to the Gulf. It was pitch black and I was just getting on plane leaving my dock. I had the FLIR camera showing on my screen and just then I saw him right in my way. No lights on the Kayak. I would have crushed him.

I think at least light at night and flags during the day.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

A kayaker is required to have a white directional signal light at night. His failure to signal his presence to you is no different than the failure of any other improperly lit vessel at night.

Things can and will go wrong on the water, leading to unsafe situations. This is the risk we all take while on the water. However, the issue of awareness and visibility of others on the water is not limited to kayaks.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

And... why do yakkers seem to have to be in the channel? Draft ain't a problem. Today we were coming in from Destin and 5 or 6 yakkers were right in the middle of the boat lane. If it had been at dusk would have been tough to see them. Acres of water on either side of the channel.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder if they have this same discussion about fishing boats on the oil tanker and container ship forums...


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Niether kayaks nor airboats have issues with draft, yet they still have the same right to be on any part of a public body of water that other boaters do.

If two vessels meet and one is constricted by draft and the other is not, standard rules of the road apply, regardless of either vessels make.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

What is wrong with helping yourself to be seen? It's not the law but, it's common sense. Military required motorcyclists to wear reflective vests at night and bright clothing during the day (makes sense). I agree that you are responsible for what you are driving but it doesn't hurt to help out.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

I help out all I can I am in a 12 foot yellow kayak if you can't see it then you are not looking just trying to put blame on the kayakers.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I would have definitely killed one at 4 in the morning heading out to the Gulf. It was pitch black and I was just getting on plane leaving my dock. I had the FLIR camera showing on my screen and just then I saw him right in my way. No lights on the Kayak. I would have crushed him.
> 
> I think at least light at night and flags during the day.


Funny you say that...we were fishing near your dock this morning. Yup...kayaker with NO LIGHTS! We only saw him after we passed him.

You (Ocean Master) even came out later in the morning and pointed out that the kayaker was sitting on top of a spot that had been hot lately.

Not sure if that kayaker is reading this or not...if so, you should really get a light and start shining your light at approaching vessels.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Open your eyes and do your part as a responsible boater to watch for other vessels.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

On a powered boat it is really, really hard to see a kayak even during the daylight.

Things have changed with new technology, hull designs, etc. over the last ten years. Folks are doing things with kayaks that are cool and novel.

Peace and tight lines to everybody. Stay safe.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

lights at night and something reflective are a must at night. 

other than that, just keep an eye out. its hard to miss a 12-14ft floating piece of plastic as long as your not on auto pilot, cocked sideways sipping on a beer and talking to the guys next to you. 

or better yet. on auto pilot and down serving up drinks and food to the guys on deck like we saw one night heading out to some reefs.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> lights at night and something reflective are a must at night.
> 
> *other than that, just keep an eye out. its hard to miss a 12-14ft floating piece of plastic as long as your not on auto pilot, cocked sideways sipping on a beer and talking to the guys next to you. *
> 
> or better yet. on auto pilot and down serving up drinks and food to the guys on deck like we saw one night heading out to some reefs.


Ive had just that happen to me about a mile offshore by the captain of a big name boat out of Destin except he was up in the bridge turned around talking to the guys on the deck while running about a mile from the beach.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

Kettle corn is my favorite. Anyone ever tried kettle corn?


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Just a word of caution something you guys that fly should know too. Yellow is the hardest color to see on the water besides dark blue. It really blends in, flying over water you will never notice yellow and same goes running a boat. Why do you think pilots have white reflective helmets and life jackets are orange?

A few years back running a Ocean 31 out of Destin I damn near ran over a guy in a yak in the middle of the pass channel. Never saw his yellow yak.


Safety is a two way street both the boater and kayaker need to be aware and take precaution. I am both and know the inherent risk of both activities.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

To save time and avoid repetition. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/why-dont-yakkers-put-flags-their-vessels-178242/


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

at some point mabey they should be treated as mopeds on freeways..... A kayak is the same as a row boat in the Rules of the Road.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

dockmaster said:


> a*t some point mabey they should be treated as mopeds on freeways...*.. A kayak is the same as a row boat in the Rules of the Road.


what, not allowed? 

what gives power boats the right of way?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

*The fuel:*



dockmaster said:


> at some point mabey they should be treated as mopeds on freeways..... A kayak is the same as a row boat in the Rules of the Road.


 
*The spark:*



lowprofile said:


> what, not allowed?
> 
> what gives power boats the right of way?


*...and we have ignition.* :whistling:


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> what, not allowed?
> 
> what gives power boats the right of way?


Technically law of gross tonnage, larger displacement vessels have right way' unless the other vessel is at minimal steerage like under wind power. But once again it's everyone's responsibility to operate safely.

Honestly kayaker have brought a lot of tgis resentment on themselves with the boating community. Almost every operator can tell you of one instance that they had a near miss with a kayak that was in the middle of the channel or without any lighting.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> what, not allowed?
> 
> what gives power boats the right of way?


Technically law of gross tonnage, larger displacement vessels have right way' unless the other vessel is at minimal steerage like under wind power. But once again it's everyone's responsibility to operate safely.

Honestly kayakers have brought a lot of this resentment on themselves with the boating community. Almost every operator can tell you of one instance that they had a near miss with a kayak that was in the middle of the channel or without any lighting.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

30 years ago it was "why do they let bicycles ride on the highway".....


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

archer-1 said:


> 30 years ago it was "why do they let bicycles ride on the highway".....


,

how about why the hell do we have to register our kayaks if we install a trolling motor yet you can drive a motor driven bicycle down the road and take a whole lane without a drivers license registration tag or insurance.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

"Son, you've got every right to do that. So much so, you can be DEAD right. Don't expect cars to watch for you. You watch for them." - My dad when I bought a motorcycle.

I think it's called common sense, which isn't all that common based on some of these comments.

Go ahead, use this forum to vent and tell everybody the law, but you better keep your head on a swivel if you're in the gulf or channel in kayak.

To the oil tanker comment guy.... I don't sit in my boat in the middle of the channel expecting the barges and tankers to move nor when I'm running do I expect them to get out of my way since I was there first.

Motorcycles, kayaks, sky diving, offshore fishing, driving on Hwy 98, they're all perfectly legal and all come with inherent risks - including the participant's mistakes and other people's mistakes.

To reiterate though: you're right, exactly right, I hope not dead right.


..........


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

This kind of thread is ridiculous. There's talk of legalities, inherent risk, right of way...blah blah blah. The answers are self-evident. I think this is the 20th time I've seen a thread on PFF about this very matter. I have no sides here, but if I'm in a yak, I tend to be pretty focused on making my presence known. If I'm in a boat, I'm looking around for fish anyway, why not look for yaks? Let's get back to fishing, exchanging stories, and viable advice. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

swhiting said:


> "Son, you've got every right to do that. So much so, you can be DEAD right. Don't expect cars to watch for you. You watch for them." - My dad when I bought a motorcycle.
> 
> I think it's called common sense, which isn't all that common based on some of these comments.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. Being right and within your rights isn't going to do you a bit of good if you are dead.
Many years ago there was a safe-driving commercial saying the same thing. Basically it said that Bill was in the right, in fact he was dead-right.
Now, if you don't mind dying for your cause, just expect boats to look out for you. By the way, I don't have a boat and I don't kayak fish. I have no dog in the fight but I hate to see somebody get hurt.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Ridding a motorcycle is like playing the Grand Theft Auto video game as the pedestrians.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Sea Rover said:


> Just a word of caution something you guys that fly should know too. Yellow is the hardest color to see on the water besides dark blue. It really blends in...


Huh? Are you seriously saying YELLOW is second ONLY to BLUE with blending in with the water? Come on now...that is about the most rediculous thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> Huh? Are you seriously saying YELLOW is second ONLY to BLUE with blending in with the water? Come on now...that is about the most rediculous thing I've ever heard.


Sure thing.

That's the reason for yellow stripes on curbs to cause people to trip, the yellow safety vests to camouflage motorcycle riders, and yellow life rafts so Search and Rescue flights will not see them. :whistling:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

The human eye is more sensitive to some colours, peak sensitivity is at the yellow-green portion of the visible spectrum. So generally speaking, a yellow vest or jacket should be better than an orange one.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*I call it the "L" factor*

People have gotten lazy.

Boaters have had the waterways to themselves for a long time. Now they have to share and be responsible, i.e. keep a vigilant watch, just not on autopilot. You actually need to watch where you are going!

Some kayakers are in denial reference their visibility. I passed a guy off the bluff's in the bay yesterday in my CS about a 1/4 mile a way and I could hardly see him except for his sale. I looked closer, and he had his flag... The sale was a huge visual aide, but the flag was hard to see from that distance.

I am both, a boater and a kayaker. I tried adhering reflective tape down the side of my yack, but it will not stay. It looked good for a day or two, then it peeled off. I have a large orange flag and a 360 light for the yack when I get caught out after dark. As a boater, I am constantly scanning for debris, other boats, and yack's. If visibility is reduced, I slow down. I have operated expensive equipment with all the bells and whistles. Nothing excuses a boat operator from watching where he is going. For the guy with FLIR, you are the true exception. You have gone above and beyond. I salute you for your efforts.

The common theme is this: share the waterway, be responsible for your actions, and you can always be right - dead right. Boaters need to keep a lookout and operate responsibly. Kayakers, need to keep their head on a swivel and make your selves more visible if possible. 

Now slice and dice away. 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I grew up boating on the chesapeake bay and the rivers in that area. I was always taught that if your operating in an area where there may be hazards in the water to keep a sharp look out. Hazards could be logs, debris, markers, boats, swimmers, what ever might be floating in the water. Not sure what the argument here is. If your operating in an area where you know there could be kayaks or other hazards, shouldnt you be more watchful? I understand things can be difficult to see, but I have seen logs floating in the water that are much harder to see than a kayak. Just need to slow down a little in certain areas. 

Cant we all just get along and enjoy the water together? If any of you need a spotter to go out with ya and keep an eye out for kayaks just let me know. I will be more than happy to help keep ya safe on the way to the fishing hole....

Next thing you know we will be having an argument between smoke pots and blow boats....


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I dont understand why people are still posting on this thread? Im baffled why people are wasting their time replying to this nonsense...awwww crap now I just wasted my time. lol

Disco


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Disco said:


> I dont understand why people are still posting on this thread? Im baffled why people are wasting their time replying to this nonsense...awwww crap now I just wasted my time. lol
> 
> Disco


We love to have something to argue about! This place would be boring if not for this kind of stuff. I'm still in awe of the "yellow blends in with the water" comment. Now, where else you gonna get a comment like that if we didn't have a thread like this now and then?


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

well now it looks like i got two dogs in this fight im a kayaker and i also run a skiff and a w/a cuddy im a little confused about what the big problem is here ??? when im in my kayak i keep a constant eye out for boats as i do not wish to get run over.......that just seems like it would suck......when im in one of my powerboats i keep a constant eye out for floating debris and or smaller boats i.e. kayaks as it would suck to destroy my boat or worse yet destroy another fisherman.... i dont know how big your boats are but i have yet to find a chanell so narrow that i cant steer my 20' boat around a kayaker.......and if you cant spot a 10'+ boat with a full grown person paddling around in time to avoid it maybe you should reconsider piloting your boat yourself and start recruting someone who can see worth half a damn to navigate you safely to your fishing hole........ just my .02 lmao


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can buy a pair of those Orange lense Driving Glasses???


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Orion45 said:


> The human eye is more sensitive to some colours, peak sensitivity is at the yellow-green portion of the visible spectrum. So generally speaking, a yellow vest or jacket should be better than an orange one.
> 
> View attachment 133297


 
Yeah buddy! Lime Green FTW!!!!!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Also I fly a 12x12 orange flag and have SOLAS reflective tape strips on the side of my kayak. 

Looking for a lime or flourescent green flag to replace my orange one too.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's a sign of the times. We live in a time where flashing red LED lights are being put on stop sign so people will notice them, bright red neon signs that say not left turn, the best one is the flashing yellow sign on the barricade that says this is a dead end.

Is it because people have become less observant or just plain old could care less? What ever the reason you pick the bottom line is no matter what we do we should do it within the bounds of law, safety and consideration for our fellow human beings. Maybe it's getting to be too much of a bother for being aware of our surroundings and responsible for our actions or lack there of.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Kim said:


> It's a sign of the times. We live in a time where flashing red LED lights are being put on stop sign so people will notice them, bright red neon signs that say not left turn, the best one is the flashing yellow sign on the barricade that says this is a dead end.
> 
> Is it because people have become less observant or just plain old could care less? What ever the reason you pick the bottom line is no matter what we do we should do it within the bounds of law, safety and consideration for our fellow human beings. Maybe it's getting to be too much of a bother for being aware of our surroundings and responsible for our actions or lack there of.


Amen. Safety-minded is far safer than all the safety equipment money can buy. Watch your surroundings. Be aware...even when you think you shouldn't have to be. There's no substitute for eyes, ears n such...on BOTH sides if this argument.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

A warning to all the guys here that can't or have a hard time seeing kayak's.....
There are crab trap bouys out there with rope on them that could possibly cause damage and have you sitting dead in the water for a bit......I watch out for them when I'm on the water ......


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

fairpoint said:


> A warning to all the guys here that can't or have a hard time seeing kayak's.....
> There are crab trap bouys out there with rope on them that could possibly cause damage and have you sitting dead in the water for a bit......I watch out for them when I'm on the water ......


Man thanks. I haven't ever seen any crab traps in the pass or offshore. I appreciate the heads up that people are setting them out there. I have seen them in 10' of water in the sound and on the flats, so I am aware of the danger there, but didn't know the other places they are set.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

*Safety flag*

I have a customized safety flag that works I cut a 7ft rod down enough to secure my safety light and (Go Dawgs) safety flag that stands almost 7ft off the yak. I say it works because I was fishing trout point a few weeks ago mid morning a 21ft pontoon boat went out of its way to get close enough to yell at me about my flag. I was fishing in 2-3ft of water so they couldn't get terribly close. I just laughed and told ragsfisher who was with me at least they saw me! I own a boat also I personally have never had an issue watching out for others.


----------



## fish taco (Oct 11, 2007)

Regarding the color argument...

http://www.worksafebc.com/contact_us/research/research_results/res_60_10_1050.asp

Looks like lime green followed by orange.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

jspooney said:


> Man thanks. I haven't ever seen any crab traps in the pass or offshore. I appreciate the heads up that people are setting them out there. I have seen them in 10' of water in the sound and on the flats, so I am aware of the danger there, but didn't know the other places they are set.


Like someone mentioned here earlier...Floatsam or trash/log,rope,all kind of shit out there these days that can FYU so to speak.....I remember back in the late seventies a unexploded depth charge/can't remember what they're called.......was found by a fishing vessel on the gulf coast.....I've commercial fished and lived here all my life....Bottom line is don't take open water for granted it can kill or sink you....Ask Jerry Andrews one of the best captains there is...but that's another story.......And as for the crab traps being only in 10ft or less.....ride over the Pensacola bay bridge southbound and count how many there are all the way across.....


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting that article.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

I love how they all jump on the yellow is better on water band wagon when none of them did the research first. That article and a talk with any SAR pilot. Yellow is harder to see on water due primarily to glare if I am correct.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Sea Rover said:


> I love how they all jump on the yellow is better on water band wagon when none of them did the research first. That article and a talk with any SAR pilot. Yellow is harder to see on water due primarily to glare if I am correct.


What's bothersome is that I've seen camoflouge kayaks too. Unless I'm doing a dangerous reconnaisance mission, I can't see how it would be beneficial...it could fool fish underneath I suppose, but it would also leave you looking like a big ole Turtle for a hungry shark to check out. Yellow, is visible perfectly well without glare. A combination of yellow and white (yak, and glare) being seen through a windshield, can be easily over looked. 

Wait....why are we still talking about this? Shut up Sea Rover!

Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yellowrivermudder said:


> ...Wait....why are we still talking about this? Shut up Sea Rover!
> 
> Tight lines!!! YRM


LOL. Did Sea Rover install that fish finder yet?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Orion45 said:


> LOL. Did Sea Rover install that fish finder yet?


I'm not sure, but I'd wager that he didn't. I'm usually around to help out. Why do you ask? Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yellowrivermudder said:


> I'm not sure, but I'd wager that he didn't. I'm usually around to help out. Why do you ask? Tight lines!!! YRM


Thought he would be getting ready for snapper season.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Orion45 said:


> Thought he would be getting ready for snapper season.


As a member of his crew, I can't speak for him entirely, but the flying saucer should be ready for Snapper Season. Unless we break something else on the boat. Right now we wanna git er good for the rigs trip.

Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Fishfinder/Chartplotter should be here any day in the mail. As soon as it arrives we will be getting it installed for both Snapper season and the Rigs run. 

We are going to have to send you down on the spots Orion to let us know where to fish are!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tanks are full.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Powerboaters run into docks, bridges, etc all the time. Heck powerboats crash themselves on waves regularly, so to complain about a 14ft Kayak seems absurd to me when you are hitting docks at 50 mph. Show me 1 kayak death from being ran over by a boat and I'll show you 10 deaths where a powerboat hit a dock. 

I've never known a boat going under 10 mph to run over a kayaker, so if you hit someone you are going too fast to operate safely. 

I've sat in plenty of towers and ran plenty of 29ft plus boats, Kayaks are not that hard to see. Point being, yes kayaks can be less than easy to see but most boating accidents happen from boaters going too fast.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

.. so this thread is great!

I see green brown yaks and Think - That's the most blatant attempt at self exiting consciousness I can think of... but they sell. I have five - two orange-yellow and three Yellow-orange... why? 

TO BE SEEN BY DRINKING, NOT PAYING ATTENTION, WHO GIVES A FUQ, captains... not because I want to be noticed by the teenaged swank crowd from hillbilly high in "Kewl Camo Designs" blog de'jour. 

But I detract... the essence of the thread, *"This morning near Portifino I was tracking two larger boats then what seemed out of no where there was a yak. Are these guys putting all of us at risk for an fatal accident or am I over reacting"
*
So to get it right you saw the BIG objects first then put your noggin from scan to track and *WHAMMO* a yak appears on your personal wetwear radar and scared you. Your immediate concern is, well of course being amply applied with liberal logic and bullshit reality shows, .. is I might be at fault running over one of these guys so how do I shift the blame to them.... 

I might add with a 80# yak and a 5000# 23' vessel "..US at risk for a fatal accident.." doesn't wash. You would have stummbeld home after sobering up, the yak and it's master, if you would even have noticed or if I read your frightened words right, reported it: would be chum.

So, TEACHING MOMENT, as I use with my folks, yak masters - be aware, use common sense, do your best to be seen, have a plan to LIVE through the day whether that is swimming in from 3 miles offshore after your yak was shredded after being run over by a boat on auto pilot or waving your paddle in the air, or hailing the vessel via VHF/16 when a comfort level is exceeded. 

:thumbsup: - Ya'ALL be careful out there.
Stressless


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Sea Rover said:


> I love how they all jump on the yellow is better on water band wagon when none of them did the research first. That article and a talk with any SAR pilot. Yellow is harder to see on water due primarily to glare if I am correct.


I, for one, have done years of research on the visibility if yellow kayaks on the water...

Now, we're not talking about scanning miles and miles of ocean, on a search and rescue mission. We're talking about seeing kayaks within a hundred yards DIRECTLY in front of the vessel that may be on a collision course. ANY color kayak is perfectly visible enough to avoid while piloting a boat. Anybody arguing this FACT is just wanting to argue.

I think the issue is that too many of you boaters have been startled by suddenly seeing a kayak that you weren't exactly looking for...and still managed to avoid, for some crazy-ass reason like YOU SAW THEM.

This really is the stupidest damn subject to argue about lol...geez

If ANY kayak gets hit by a boat, there are TWO things to blame, no more/no fewer...the kayaker and the boat pilot. Not the color of the yak.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> I, for one, have done years of research on the visibility if yellow kayaks on the water...
> 
> Now, we're not talking about scanning miles and miles of ocean, on a search and rescue mission. We're talking about seeing kayaks within a hundred yards DIRECTLY in front of the vessel that may be on a collision course. ANY color kayak is perfectly visible enough to avoid while piloting a boat. Anybody arguing this FACT is just wanting to argue.
> 
> ...


 
I wish there was a like button:notworthy:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Yakavelli said:


> .....there are TWO things to blame....


3, don't forget about George Bush


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Baldona has hit the nail right smack on the head!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

What about a drunk yaker running in to a sitting boat? It happened. Destin harbor last year. About 2 am my genny ran out of fuel and I stopped to refuel,as I was doing so this dude came hauling butt around a dock an crashed right in the side of my boat. Scared the bejezus out of me. Ol' boy was tore up,he must have been at one of the water front bars. No life jacket on and he fell off the yak when it hit the boat. If I had been a charter heading out he would have been run over. I thought it was hilarious after I figured out what had happened. BUI on a yak??? I'd guess they have a law for that now.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> What about a drunk yaker running in to a sitting boat? It happened. Destin harbor last year. About 2 am my genny ran out of fuel and I stopped to refuel,as I was doing so this dude came hauling butt around a dock an crashed right in the side of my boat. Scared the bejezus out of me. Ol' boy was tore up,he must have been at one of the water front bars. No life jacket on and he fell off the yak when it hit the boat. If I had been a charter heading out he would have been run over. I thought it was hilarious after I figured out what had happened. BUI on a yak??? I'd guess they have a law for that now.


....if you'd have had a safety flag or an orange boat, that wouldn't have happened. You're just un-safe bubba.


----------

